# Is my cohiba fake? or real?



## sm28 (Aug 2, 2013)

my friend was in mexico and brought back some cohiba's. he gave me one and the band on it seems to be real, but the band below the normal cohiba band says edicion limitada 2013 and i googled that and nothing came out it seems that this cigar doesnt exist, so is it a real cuban cohiba or fake?


----------



## sm28 (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

fake...not even a good fake


----------



## bogiestogie (Jul 22, 2013)

no triple cap


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

bogiestogie said:


> no triple cap


This, among other things:

Both labels are awful...the script "Habana Cuba" is wrong, not to mention missing the comma after Habana; no accent over the "o" in Edicion; and oh yea, no such cigar as a 2013 limitada


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

More importantly though, how does it taste? If it's not real then fire it up and let us know. Fake or not, it's a cigar, smoke it damn it!

I was given the same basic cigar from someone upon return from somewhere. Not even close to a real one and honestly not a very good cigar. But yours could be nice. Smoke it and let us know.


----------



## sm28 (Aug 2, 2013)

i knew something was off about it especially cause i couldn't find anything on google about it. i decided to smoke it see if its any good and i'm only a half inch in but i can't get a good draw and it doesn't really have a good tobacco taste to it


----------



## edwardsfire (Jun 4, 2013)

First thing I noticed was the comma missing after Habana. At least the gold lettering and boxes above are correct...there is enough other issues for me to say fake.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Cuban cigars are to be discussed only in the Habanos section. Stick around a while and you'll have access.

Closing this one up.


----------

